# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  Θέλω να ενώσω 2 δεξαμενές νερο

## DimMani

Γειά σας . Θέλω να ενώσω 2 δεξαμενές νερού 1200(Α) και 5000(Β) λτ , οι    οποίες να λειτουργούν συγχρόνως . Η (Α) έχει ύψος 1,40μ. , είναι ήδη    εγκατεστημένη και γεμίζει από το δίκτυο πόλεως . Η (Β) έχει ύψος 1,81μ.    και δεν έχει εγκατασταθεί ακόμη . Και οι 2 δεξαμενές έχουν έξοδο στην    βάση τους 1 ίντσα . Για να συνεργάζονται σωστά :
 πρέπει οι βάσεις των λαιμών να είναι στο ίδιο ύψος ;

Ή να είναι στο ίδιο ύψος η κορυφή τους ; και

το φλοτέρ της Α , θα λειτουργεί και για τις 2 δεξαμενές . Σωστά ;

Μου πρότειναν να τοποθετήσω την 5τονη δεξαμενή , πάνω σε στρώση άμμου , ή    οποία δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να υποχωρήσει . Στέκει η άποψη , ή να φτιάξω    τσιμεντένια βάση; Όποια απάντηση ευπρόσδεκτη . Ευχαριστώ .

----------


## Αεναος

Από το νόμο τον συγκοινωνούντων δοχείων  η στάθμη του νερού θα είναι στο ίδιο ύψος.Οποτε θα πρέπει να υπολογίσεις τη στάθμη που κόβει το φλοτερ ώστε η δεύτερη δεξαμενή να μην υπερχείλισει η να μην είναι πολύ άδεια.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Ναι! να είναι στο ίδιο ύψος η κορυφή τους, και να ενώσεις τις εξόδους,

----------


## αλπινιστης

Την β λογω υψους δεν θα μπορεσεις να την χρησιμοποιησεις ολοκληρη, αν δεν γινουν καποιες αλλαγες.

Για να τις αξιοποιησεις και τις δυο στο 100%, θα πρεπει να γινουν καποιες αλλαγες.

Θα παρεις εξοδο απο την β για να γινει η α μπαφερ. 
Θα αλφαδιασεις το πανω μερος τους.
Το φλοτερ παραμενει ως εχει.
Θα συνδεσεις τις δυο δεξαμενες στο χαμηλοτερο σημειο της α.

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Νομίζω το έχετε μπερδέψει το παιδί, έχω κάνει το ίδιο πράγμα και εγώ στο σπίτι μου, δηλαδή στην ταράτσα του σπιτιού μου είχα μια 600 δεξαμενή όπου με εσωτερικό φλοτερακι την γέμιζα  από μια βρύση του μπαλκονιού(νερό δικτύου ) για να ποτίζω γρήγορα και με φυσική ροή από μια σωλήνα φ32  τα δέντρα της αυλής , το νερό δεν επαρκούσε , έτσι πρόσθεσα μια δεύτερη δεξαμενή 1000λτ. 
Δηλαδή , από δω και πέρα σε ενδιαφέρει, από την βρύση του μπαλκονιού ανεβάζω ένα απλό λάστιχο , στο τέλος του , το διακλαδιζω με ένα τάφ , και οι δύο δεξαμενές έχουν φλοτερ , ανεξάρτητα του ύψους των δοχείων και οι δύο θα γεμίσουν , τέρμα , η πιεση του δικτύου θα καλύψει την υψομετρική διαφορά και των δυο . Σημαντικό , οι σωλήνες εκροής να είναι στο ίδιο ύψος , με ένα τάφ  ενώνεις τις δύο εκροές σε μια , όπου πάνε   για πότισμα . Με δυο τάφ φ16 και φ32 και δύο κομμάτια λάστιχο αντίστοιχης διαμέτρου + το φλοτερ της δεύτερης δεξαμενής .

Σου έφτιαξα ένα σκαρίφημα της πλάκας με 2 τρόπους , ελπίζω να βοηθησω

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Ο Β τρόπος είναι σωστός, για τον Α επιφυλάσσομαι............

----------


## DimMani

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους . όμως κανείς δεν απήντησε στην ερώτηση .  "Μου πρότειναν να τοποθετήσω την 5τονη δεξαμενή , πάνω σε στρώση άμμου ,  ή     οποία δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να υποχωρήσει . Στέκει η άποψη , ή να   φτιάξω    τσιμεντένια βάση;" Ευχαριστώ και πάλι .

----------


## Ηλιας Α

πλαστική είναι

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

> Σας ευχαριστώ όλους . όμως κανείς δεν απήντησε στην ερώτηση .  "Μου πρότειναν να τοποθετήσω την 5τονη δεξαμενή , πάνω σε στρώση άμμου ,  ή     οποία δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να υποχωρήσει . Στέκει η άποψη , ή να   φτιάξω    τσιμεντένια βάση;" Ευχαριστώ και πάλι .


Δεν σε πιάνω , ο τίτλος σου είναι να συνδέσεις 2 δεξαμενές και όχι σε τι βάθρο θα βαλεις τις δεξαμενές . Τι εννοούσε αυτός που σου πρότεινε στρώση άμμου ως βάση ; Την άμμο έτσι θα την βάλεις, χωρίς καλούπι γύρω γύρω , δεν θα φύγει η άμμος με αέρα και βροχή 5000+κιλά δεν θα κατρακυλήσει , θα φύγει από την θέση της ; αυτός που σου έκανε την πρόταση μάλλον αρπακολλας ή τσοπάνης είναι , τσιμεντένια βάση θέλει σίδερα μέσα στο μπετόν , υπολογισμός κατασκευής , φορτία και τάσεις , 5 τόνοι σε μια  τόσο μικρή επιφάνεια δεν είναι αστεία υπόθεση , θα χτυπήσει κανείς... Άλλη λύση είναι η σίδερο κατασκευή 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mikemtb73

> 


Η β δεν θα γεμίζει ποτέ... Εκτός αν:
1.Η Α έχει αντεπιστροφη βαλβιδα στην έξοδο
2.υπαρχουν 2 ξεχωριστές βάνες στις εξόδους των δεξαμενών 
3.Η Α είναι κλειστού τύπου (Και αντέχει την επιπλέων πιεση)

----------

Ηλιας Α (08-06-21)

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Μιχάλη για ποιον τρόπο αναφέρεσαι ; Τον  πρώτο ή δεύτερο τρόπο που έχω στο σκαριφημα  ; Θες να  αναλύσεις τον ισχυρισμό σου, γιατί δεν το έχω καταλαβει

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mikemtb73

> Μιχάλη για ποιον τρόπο αναφέρεσαι ; 
> Τον  πρώτο


Αφου  η Β γεμίζει ψηλότερα από την Α, το νερό μέσω των εξόδων θα χύνεται έξω από την Α. Ποτέ δεν θα ανέβει η στάθμη πιο πάνω από το ύψος της Α. 
6η δημοτικού 


Κλασσικά: Tapatalk

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

> Αφου  η Β γεμίζει ψηλότερα από την Α, το νερό μέσω των εξόδων θα χύνεται έξω από την Α. Ποτέ δεν θα ανέβει η στάθμη πιο πάνω από το ύψος της Α. 
> 6η δημοτικού 
> 
> 
> Κλασσικά: Tapatalk


Κάνεις κάποιο λάθος νομίζω , τα δοχεία δεν είναι συγκοινωνούντα δοχεία από την επάνω πλευρά τουλαχιστον , αναφέρω ότι έχουν και τα δύο ,φλοτερ ουσιαστικά αντεπιστροφες, είσοδο μόνο προς τα μέσα, όταν γεμίσει η α δεξαμενή κλείνει το φλοτερ της και η παροχή της βρύσης συνεχίζει να δίνει στην δεξαμενή β , μέχρι να γεμίσει και να κλείσει και  το φλοτερ 2 , έτσι έχουμε και τα δύο δοχεία γεμάτα .
   Περί αυτοματισμών Ε δημοτικου

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mikemtb73

Καλά, οκ

Κλασσικά: Tapatalk

----------


## vasilllis

> Κάνεις κάποιο λάθος νομίζω , τα δοχεία δεν είναι συγκοινωνούντα δοχεία από την επάνω πλευρά τουλαχιστον , αναφέρω ότι έχουν και τα δύο ,φλοτερ ουσιαστικά αντεπιστροφες, είσοδο μόνο προς τα μέσα, όταν γεμίσει η α δεξαμενή κλείνει το φλοτερ της και η παροχή της βρύσης συνεχίζει να δίνει στην δεξαμενή β , μέχρι να γεμίσει και να κλείσει και  το φλοτερ 2 , έτσι έχουμε και τα δύο δοχεία γεμάτα .
>    Περί αυτοματισμών Ε δημοτικου
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Σίγουρα αυτοματισμους στην Ε δημοτικού  δεν κανουν τα παιδια γιατι δεν θα τον κατανοήσουν .Τα δυο δοχεια που εχεις σχεδιασει ειναι συγκοινωνούντα και δεν μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν ετσι.

----------

mikemtb73 (09-06-21)

----------


## Αεναος

Από τη στιγμή που θέλεις με ένα φλοτερ να γεμίσουν και οι δύο δεξαμενές :
1. Δεν θα βάλεις αντεπιστροφής στην ένωση.
2. Γεμιζουν στην ίδια στάθμη στο σημείο που κόβει το φλοτερ, που σημαίνει ότι αν η δεύτερη είναι πιο ψηλά δεν θα γεμίζει πλήρως ή αν είναι πιο χαμηλά θα υπερχείλισει.
Αν θέλεις να γεμίζουν ανεξάρτητα βάζεις και δεύτερο φλοτερ και Αντεπιστροφής και δε σε απασχολεί η υψομετρική διαφορά.

Όσον αφορά τη στήριξη έχει να κάνει με το σημείο που θα τις τοποθετήσεις.
Αν είναι σε οροφή η σε όροφο κτηρίου τότε θέλεις στατική μελέτη όσον αφορά την δεύτερη λόγω μεγάλης σημειακής επιβάρυνσης. 
Αν είναι σε έδαφος εξαρτάται από το πόσο μαλακό η σκληρό είναι για να μη βουλιάξει από το βάρος η δεξαμενή.

Να θυμάσαι ότι προέχει η ασφάλεια από την οποία εξυπηρέτηση σου προσφέρει η δεύτερη δεξαμενή.

----------

mikemtb73 (09-06-21), vasilllis (09-06-21)

----------


## vasilllis

και βεβαια προσοχη γιατι δεν θα αδειαζουν το ιδιο.

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Στο σκαρίφημα έχω δύο φλοτερ , έχετε δίκιο , χρειάζεται και αντεπιστροφή στην χαμηλή δεξαμενή ,γιατί η ψηλή δεξαμενή θα πιέζει και θα την υπερχειλίζει 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

vasilllis (12-06-21)

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Σε μικρές διαφορές πίεσης δεν δουλεύουν οι συνηθισμένες βαλβίδες αντιπιστροφής

----------


## αλπινιστης

Θα επαναλαβω την προταση μου μαζι με σχεδιο.....
Δεν χρειαζεται ουτε ανεπιστροφη, ουτε τιποτα και αξιοποιεις το 100% και στις δυο δεξαμενες

ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗ.jpg

----------

Ηλιας Α (11-06-21), gep58 (11-06-21), mikemtb73 (11-06-21), nyannaco (11-06-21)

----------


## spiros full

στο ιδιο υψος το επανω μερος και χρειαζεσαι μονο ενα φλοτερ.υποχρεωτικα τσιμεντενια σιδεροπλισμενη βαση με πλεγμα διπλο η μονο και κανενα 10αρι μεσα  και επιπεδη χωρις καρουμπαλα 5 τονοι δεν ειναι παιχνιδι

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

> Θα επαναλαβω την προταση μου μαζι με σχεδιο.....
> Δεν χρειαζεται ουτε ανεπιστροφη, ουτε τιποτα και αξιοποιεις το 100% και στις δυο δεξαμενες
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48666


Είσαι πολύ σωστός , νομίζω είναι η βέλτιστη λύση ...να σαι καλα

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

αλπινιστης (14-06-21), mikemtb73 (12-06-21)

----------

